# Trying to join 25 FIELD AMBULANCE no phone number



## stanleyykk (17 Jan 2013)

25 FIELD AMBULANCE
130 Queen E 
Toronto, Ontario
M5A 1R9

Trying to join it for the summer as reserve. 
But can't find the phone number. Anyone know the phone number?
Also, I have no idea what I can be or do in there....
I study life science in u of t, 1 st year, no experience (T.T)...
any recommendation?


----------



## DAA (17 Jan 2013)

Call the Recruiting Centre in Toronto (416-635-4490) and ask them for the phone number of the Recruiter at that unit.  If no one else can provide you with a better contact number, then try calling one of the other Reserve Units at Moss Park Armouries.  I am sure they will be able to help you.

If the local phone number doesn't work, try this one --->  1-800-856-8488   It should put you through to CFRC Toronto.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (17 Jan 2013)

I recall a thread here where the recruiter for that unit posts his contact information..ill try and find it


----------



## Smirnoff123 (17 Jan 2013)

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/101430/post-1055563.html#msg1055563

There is the url for it, I believe he is now a warrant rather then sergeant.


----------



## stanleyykk (17 Jan 2013)

Thousands thanks. Any recommendations on what I can do with zero experience......?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (17 Jan 2013)

I think people with no experience can only be Med A's, and if you have a Pcp you can apply as a med tech . I may be wrong however, I am not in the medical side of the CF.


----------

